# Nice Walnut Haul



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thought I'd share these pics of some Walnut we were putting on sticks today. About 500bf of 5/4 and 6/4 Walnut 10"-14" wide. Mostly 10' and 12' lengths. There were even a few surprises...about 100bf of some very nice Curly Walnut. That makes the work even more worthwhile. I'll put a few more pics up when we're done building the stack. The 12 footers wore me out today.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea it sure is a nice haul Allen. 
Looks real nice.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Dom! One of these days you need to come up here. I have some great rustic stuff I'm sure you'd like.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I LIKE !!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Hi Dom! One of these days you need to come up here. I have some great rustic stuff I'm sure you'd like.


I'd sure love to some time. 
I work in the millwaukee area. 
Send me a PM and maybe we can meet up some time, even if it's for chat.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Tim
Allen was my 'go too' source when I lived in the Frozen Tundra.
He, like you, has the eye for the cuts.

Allen.
Yer making me sick!
You now I love walnut. Any live edge swirly stuff in the mix?

Dom. 
Make a point of running up and seeing his stock. As said before when we talked, it's good to get free wood,,,BUT,,, if you are looking for something special, spending a bit is well worth it and the smallest cost to a project. Your labor is where the costs are.
Example:
Allen sold me some live edge/bark on walnut slabs, and I think I paid $40.00 each for 16" wide x 6/4" x 6.5ft, So for 2 of the tables I had $80.00 each in the tops. I sold one of those tables for $2000 and really should have asked for a LOT more, but I sold it to a friend. 
The wood cost was 1/25th of the project cost.
I did have to kiln dry my own wood, however.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I enjoy his eye for the cuts also!! ALWAYS love beautiful "ugly" wood!!! LOL


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

I consider myself fortunate to live about 10 miles from Allen. Allen, I'll be dropping you a line soon to augment my stock.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like some nice wood! Doesn't sound like you'll be keeping it very long. Do you coat the ends?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Post Oakie. Sometimes I coat the ends and sometimes I don't. My rule of thumb is if it's a fresh log then I'll coat the ends. If it's an older log that was not coated when cut down then coating isn't going to matter because the ends are already drying and likely have started checking. You can always cut a few inches off the end of the log and get a fresh face to coat and that might make sense depending on the log.

Dean K...I'd be happy to have you over any time.


----------

